# War strategy and top down building games



## sidetone (Jun 17, 2022)

Share your screenshots of Real Time Strategy (RTS), war strategy or top down building games, or discuss these types of games. Emulated games and games that need an interpreter can be here too:


games/0ad





ports/warzone2100




games/openra - Command & Conquer (cnc), Red Alert (ra), Dune 2000 (d2k):









openra can be used as an interpreter for at least 2 other games, which require the original CD to play them. kknd is an opensource game which is meant for use with openra as a game engine.

There used to be Boswars in FreeBSD's ports, though it was removed, because it wouldn't build. It uses the stratagus game engine. For many games, it requires the original CD. Stratagus was meant to be a clone of popular war games, but the developers had to change its purpose before. Battle for Mandicor aand Aleona's Tales are opensource or free software available on Stratagus.


----------

